# Bass tournaments at Brookville lake(IN)?



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

i know there are a slew of tournaments here, but the OKI club is the only one i can find info for.
Anybody else run tournaments that are open, or you dont need to know somebody or be kin to join?

HB


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Check out USA bassin


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Frames Outdoors runs an open on wednesday nights. Register at Frames and fish 6pm to 9pm (changes as the days get longer). $10 entry team format best 5 bass. Usually draws 15 boats or so. (765)458-7227 ask for Rick.


----------

